# rehoming large fish



## freddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, Is there anywhere that rehomes large fish? I've seen a 28" redtail catfish on ebay and I was going to try and help the person find somewhere but I've googled and nothing came up really. Didn't know if anyone here would have any suggestions or know of anywhere. Here's the link 28IN REDTAIL CATFISH on eBay, also Tropical Fish, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-Jun-08 10:15:56 BST) 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Problem with that is its alot larger than most places have room for, and it will eat almost anything.

Wharf Aquatics have a large tank with alot of large cat fish, why not try them, they can be googled, also london aquarium has a large red tail cat tank, I know they rehome RES, but not sure about fish.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

retri said:


> Problem with that is its alot larger than most places have room for, and it will eat almost anything.
> 
> Wharf Aquatics have a large tank with alot of large cat fish, why not try them, they can be googled, also london aquarium has a large red tail cat tank, I know they rehome RES, but not sure about fish.


yeah, ide ask wharf, they have a huuuuuuuuuge tank full of big fish, they will probably give you some money off things for the cat to spend in the shop too


----------



## skinky_boots (Apr 10, 2008)

*what about*

Blue planet Aquarium Cheshire oaks ? lovely looking fish .


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats exactly the sort of place i would have recommended. An aquarium or a zoo with tanks??

Marina


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Zoos and aquariums can be asked but alot of people get arsey with them if they say no. Thing is people shouldn't buy a fish that they will need to rehome later on.

We get so many people at work who say oh well ill just rehome when it gets too big.

Er no, just don't buy it fool. lol


The only place I know that rehomes big stuff is wharf. Well or me but thats different


----------



## freddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Its been taken off now but there's an even bigger one on there now. REDTAIL CATFISH on eBay, also Tropical Fish, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-Jun-08 21:57:05 BST) Its such a shame though that people don't think about how big they will grow at the beginning.


----------



## freddy73 (Jan 8, 2008)

I've emailled him with the information you gave, he has lots of other large fish for rehoming too. Hopefully they might get a nice new home soon.


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

Try Aquascope - Welcome to Aquascope they already have a few large red tailed cats in a huge aquarium.

The shop is well worth a visit they have a large section with some huge tanks that are bigger than my flat.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

I've forwarded the links to a friend who may be able to help.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

There is a group called 'Catfish Rescue' or something similar. I think they're based somewhere near basingstoke.

Can't remember the name of the bloke who runs it. I spoke to one of the blokes at the catfish society about it a while back and apparently it does actually exist, maybe contact the Catfish Society to get more info and maybe a contact?

Far better to just get a nice big tank and keep it yourself 

Graham


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

deffenatly ask a local shop as you can usually exchange him for some other fish


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohh if i was closer i would have him! hope the guy manages to find him a great home,


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> deffenatly ask a local shop as you can usually exchange him for some other fish


are you familiar with red tail catfish? Very few shops have the facilities to take a red tail. And even fewer shops will actually take one on as they no that its not just something that will be there for a week.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

the shops near me 2 of them have red tails in stock in a very large tank


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

most lfs will not take red tails due to size,plus they find it very hard work to rehome them.not many people that can rehome them,i would love to have one tho.............


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

shops shouldn't be holding redtails in stock, especially not more than one. If it were a display fish then fine but not to sale. They should be a special order only fish and even then the shop should be careful not to sell them to idiots.


----------

